# anybody with a renal dog?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my Lab has been diagnosed with a renal problem, and of course I'm fearing the worst, while the Internet isn't quite as scaring

what do you do? feeding is obviously the critical situation, protein &phosphorus appears to be the primary concerns along with plenty of water


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It really depends on what the renal condition is, and the age of the dog. Certainly, controlling the diet can help, and steroids can also relieve some renal conditions.

Your vet should be your best guide. Good luck.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Our last dog had kidney failure.

From being very ill when she was first diagnosed, she went on to have a good quality of life for about 15 months - she was 12 or 13 at the time.

She was put on a diet of Hill's dry food - poor soul didn't like it much - and a daily insulin injection.

Hopefully your dog will resond to treatment.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks, I'll be probing the vet for as much info as possible, but ideally I'd like real-world views from owners who are controlling the condition. She's just 6yo. I'll get a better idea when some more test results come in on Tuesday - but it won't hurt to know of other questions for me to ask him about


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

One of our Vizslas has struvates in his urine and requires a special diet. We use Royal Canin that we buy in bulk from zooplus. Presumably, your vet will tell you what to use. We need to keep treats and leftovers to a minimum and we can have a recurrence if he steals our other dog's food. our boy drinks lots of water and we need to keep a close eye when we are travelling, particularly now in northern Spain where it is hot but we manage ok (and so does he).


----------

